# What makes a Make Up Artist?



## MakeupFreak (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello Talented Ladies,

I am lurker here on specktra.  Currently, I have an interest in doing freelancing, so currently I am in the kit building process.  I also lurk on modelmayhem and have seen in numerous threads the following:

"Just because you apply makeup on yourself very well or your friends do not make you a makeup artist".  

Everyone has to get a start somewhere right?  And practicing as much as you can and on as many faces as you can is the way to improve.  So my question is, what exactly makes someone a make up artist, and at what point can you define yourself as such? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2010)

I guess when you decide that it's going to be career and you stop just doing it for fun and start doing it to make money. *shrugs*


----------



## MakeupFreak (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks LC! I like your response alot..

BS-i stalk your blog often...love you FOTD! keep them coming


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2010)

hehe, thanks


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 19, 2010)

I would say a mua is only worth what someone is willing to pay... I feel that's the case for a lot of creative outlets. So, when you have the _ability_ to charge for your services. Like many other creative free lance positions this comes with varying amounts of expertise. For example, there are some people I know who think of themselves as photographers and charge, but I know I would be looking for a better photographer if I needed one. I don't think there is a set definition because this is the world of contractors... it's like a one man small business... you can make decisions that can influence your service... like sometimes you go into a bakery and their croissants are heavenly and sometimes you go in to another one and you wish you had made them out of the tube at home.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 19, 2010)

Doing makeup on yourself and friends is way different than understanding face shapes and being able to create a look for hire vs. what you think looks good. Understanding color theory, bone structure, lighting and photography, film and stage also are important.

But to be completely honesty all that means nothing unless people will pay you for your work.

So I guess my answer is getting paid to make people look pretty.


----------



## LC (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_like sometimes you go into a bakery and their croissants are heavenly and sometimes you go in to another one and you wish you had made them out of the tube at home._

 
lol!!

i agree about the "worth" of a makeup artist. some of them are super crappy and you'd never choose them, but at the same time, everyone goes through that phase where they suck and can't get paid work, but they're still a makeup artist;  they have their kit, know the basics, and are out there trying to make it a career

once you start getting paid, you can then call yourself a "professional" makeup artist, but while you're in that awkward stage where you're still learning and *trying* to get paid work , then you would be an "aspiring" makeup artist


----------



## MitzyG (Aug 20, 2010)

Good answer, Lauren.

I think I love you.

lol


----------



## LC (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MitzyG* 

 
_Good answer, Lauren.

I think I love you.

lol_

 
lol thanks


----------



## MakeupFreak (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MitzyG* 

 
_Good answer, Lauren.

I think I love you.

lol_

 

hahaha.. i was just coming into to this saying.

Being on modelmayhem is kind of discouraging sometimes when you are a newbie and trying to learn your way and are in that "crappy" phase.  it makes you think that wow, maybe i can't be a mua... thanks LC for your response!


----------



## paperfishies (Sep 4, 2010)

While Modelmayhem can be a useful networking tool I've found that there are a gigantic amount of people on there who are nothing more than self-important fools.  People who think they are amazing and unique, when in reality they are as vapid as they come.

So, don't let a site like modelmayhem discourage you.  A lot of those people talk big but can't walk the walk.


----------



## Aqua2291 (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_While Modelmayhem can be a useful networking tool I've found that there are a gigantic amount of people on there who are nothing more than self-important fools. People who think they are amazing and unique, when in reality they are as vapid as they come.

So, don't let a site like modelmayhem discourage you. A lot of those people talk big but can't walk the walk._

 
thank you for that! I was looking at it yesterday and I felt like i was way in over my head. Just give up now. But that encouraged me because even before I knew about MM, I got a couple of jobs. so at least I won't give up on my dream


----------

